# Please Stop with the Hateful Political Discussions...



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2016)

It appears that the political discussions on this forum are dividing us and tearing us apart. I don't like to see so much hate among people... especially considering that this forum was created for people who play Animal Crossing to come together and have fun.

I'm saying this in the best interest of all the people here at TBT. Don't escalate this any more than it already is. Please stop tearing each other apart.  Don't be immature when talking about politics.


----------



## Goby (Nov 9, 2016)

Especially since the election is over so it is kind of a moot point.


----------



## Panda Hero (Nov 9, 2016)

agree. its over already, people. either accept it or shush.


----------



## Taj (Nov 9, 2016)

Problem is, there's gonna be another thread for every shocking move Trump will make when he's president 

It won't end if it's not banned


----------



## Panda Hero (Nov 9, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Problem is, there's gonna be another thread for every shocking move Trump will make when he's president
> 
> It won't end if it's not banned



OMG TRUMP IS BREATHING IMPEACH WHEN!!?1?1?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 9, 2016)

Its making me posting less. I don't deal with stuff like that.


----------



## Damniel (Nov 9, 2016)

Politics are still important. Elections just do this to people, it probably won't be any different in a split for the 2020 elections


----------



## seliph (Nov 9, 2016)

This is a political thread though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It appears that the political discussions on this forum are dividing us and tearing us apart. I don't like to see so much hate among people... especially considering that this forum was created for people who play Animal Crossing to come together and have fun.
> 
> I'm saying this in the best interest of all the people here at TBT. Don't escalate this any more than it already is. Please stop tearing each other apart.



I have to agree with you. I don't want to lose anymore friends as three people on this site now hates me deeply after the election. Plus, if you look back, you can see all of the political threads that were locked. If you see tons of locked threads, then the community has a problem.

I understand that they're having a serious meltdown after the election results, but this site is not meant to be a war zone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2016)

nvll said:


> This is a political thread though.



???

I didn't make this a political thread, I made this to tell people they need to stop bashing each other for different views. It's ridiculous.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Damniel said:


> Politics are still important. Elections just do this to people, it probably won't be any different in a split for the 2020 elections



This site shouldn't be a battleground for political debates, though. That's my point.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 9, 2016)

How about this - make a subforum for political threads, and make an option for people to block political threads. Also ban any mention of politics outside of the political forum, I guess?


----------



## issitohbi (Nov 9, 2016)

If people discuss the election in a political thread, or even in general, there's always the option to:
1. Not even read it
2. Don't reply if you do read it

It's unfair to those who want to have peaceful discussion or vent their feelings in a space they feel safe just because it's making others feel uncomfortable. I suppose if it shouldn't be a battleground for political debates, there shouldn't be discussions about ANYTHING except Animal Crossing. But that wouldn't happen, because people come here for forum games and discussions about popular media, etc. 

People shouldn't be silenced because you're uncomfortable.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2016)

Politics is not just ruining Animal Crossing forums, but every forum that allows political discussions.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Politics is not just ruining Animal Crossing forums, but every forum that allows political discussions.




^^^
This.


Also, it's hard to avoid political threads when it clogs up your news feed.

There needs to be a separate area for things like this. Keep it out of this forum, the "caf?" or whatever it's called. Leave this for all those nonsensical things kids like to talk about.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 9, 2016)

issitohbi said:


> If people discuss the election in a political thread, or even in general, there's always the option to:
> 1. Not even read it
> 2. Don't reply if you do read it
> 
> ...



I agree with this. Plus, the political debates are restricted to Brewster's, which is a board for discussions unrelated to AC anyway. If you only want to talk about AC, then simply browse only the AC section of the forum. As long as discussing in a civil way about politics isn't banned, then people have every right to do so here.

Also, ignore feature exists. Just add the user that makes you feel uncomfortable to your ignore list and move on.

Oh, and people have a right to be angry. This is a mater that affect their lives for years to come. At least let people vent their frustration, or report it if it gets out of hand.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2016)

issitohbi said:


> It's unfair to those who want to have peaceful discussion or vent their feelings in a space they feel safe just because it's making others feel uncomfortable.


That's just it, though. Most of the time these discussions are not peaceful. That's why it really needs to stop. This site has no room for political arguments.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 9, 2016)

Even though I agree with you, making a thread like this won't stop anything, but instead, add to the clutter. 

Give this a few weeks and nobody will mention it anymore. It's just the newest news so of course people will be talking about it and you know how Brewster's gos (or anywhere on the internet, for that matter) fights break out.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 9, 2016)

please don't turn this site into another acc where any topic that causes the slightest argument is banned.

literally nobody is forcing you to even click on these threads.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2016)

Did Elsa from Frozen not teach us enough? She said _let it go_. She couldn't hold your political discussions. Let it go. Let it go. Turn away from discussing politics. She doesn't care what you say. Let the peace just happen.

Oh, and the cold weather coming, it doesn't bother me anyway.


----------



## seliph (Nov 9, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ???
> 
> I didn't make this a political thread, I made this to tell people they need to stop bashing each other for different views. It's ridiculous.



You did though. You mentioned politics and then preached about hate. It's a political thread.



Apple2012 said:


> Politics is not just ruining Animal Crossing forums, but every forum that allows political discussions.


The Animal Crossing sections of this forum are untouched when it comes to politics. Sounds to me like you just want to silence people.



xSuperMario64x said:


> That's just it, though. Most of the time these discussions are not peaceful. That's why it really needs to stop. This site has no room for political arguments.


It clearly does though considering the amount of threads and the amount of replies to said threads. If anything escalates too much, report it and a mod will take care of it. While I agree that there's too many threads (since half of them are about the same thing as each other) it's not a big problem.



Apple2012 said:


> Did Elsa from Frozen not teach us enough? She said _let it go_. She couldn't hold your political discussions. Let it go. Let it go. Turn away from discussing politics. She doesn't care what you say. Let the peace just happen.
> 
> Oh, and the cold weather coming, it doesn't bother me anyway.



Elsa was talking about her superpowers which she was demonized and run out of her town for not threads in an Animal Crossing forum about a rotten pumpkin being the president, _what_.


----------



## chapstick (Nov 9, 2016)

Political figures are the people who decide how we live. If someone disagrees with these political figures, this is a place where no one can interrupt, and they can just rant on and on. I think that political threads are helpful to release anger and frustration. These are people that will continue to effect us for years to come.


----------



## Taj (Nov 9, 2016)

You're gonna need basically all the admins, mods and all 784 sages I feel you want these threads to stop lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2016)

nvll said:


> The Animal Crossing sections of this forum are untouched when it comes to politics. Sounds to me like you just want to silence people.



I don't want to silence people from discussing their beliefs, but I am getting sick of the obsession of politics on this forum. Once in a while is okay, but they wasted all of 2016 doing this.



> Elsa was talking about her superpowers which she was demonized and run out of her town for not threads in an Animal Crossing forum about a rotten pumpkin being the president, _what_.



You're taking this too seriously.


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 9, 2016)

The election's over. I'm done with them. I have been called dumb because of my beliefs too many times in those.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> You did though. You mentioned politics and then preached about hate. It's a political thread.
> 
> 
> The Animal Crossing sections of this forum are untouched when it comes to politics. Sounds to me like you just want to silence people.
> ...



Perfect example of someone who is trying to divide everyone.


----------



## seliph (Nov 9, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't want to silence people from discussing their beliefs, but I am getting sick of the obsession of politics on this forum. Once in a while is okay, but they wasted all of 2016 doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking this too seriously.



Because it was an important election. Like I said it'd be great if the repeat threads didn't exist but a thread calling for the end of certain discussions because you're "sick of it" is kind of ridiculous



Alien51 said:


> The election's over. I'm done with them. I have been called dumb because of my beliefs too many times in those.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Show me where I'm dividing anyone lmao.


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 9, 2016)

nvll said:


> Because it was an important election. Like I said it'd be great if the repeat threads didn't exist but a thread calling for the end of certain discussions because you're "sick of it" is kind of ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I'm dividing anyone lmao.



I've seen you repeatedly trying to make people feel dumb in almost every political thread. Not just singling out that one post.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 10, 2016)

Here is an idea. make a debates or political section.


----------



## Murray (Nov 10, 2016)

Brewster's Cafe has always had a strong focus on today's current events, so during something so significant and global as this election, it's only natural that it receives proportional attention while it's still relevant. That being said, if you want less political content, simply stop posting in/creating political threads, all content on this forum is user created, after all.

In regards to a political sub-forum, suggest it again in ~4 years


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 10, 2016)

I don't believe in banning political discussion on tbt. That's just wrong. If people wanna debate, let them. I have no interrest in doing so though, I'm sooo over this ****.

The Bernie avatar stays though. lol

xoxo


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 10, 2016)

Murray said:


> Brewster's Cafe has always had a strong focus on today's current events, so during something so significant and global as this election, it's only natural that it receives proportional attention while it's still relevant. That being said, if you want less political content, simply stop posting in/creating political threads, all content on this forum is user created, after all.
> 
> In regards to a political sub-forum, suggest it again in ~4 years


Tacking onto this people who complained the most on other forums I've been apart of for a political sub-board so they don't "have to see this nonsense" always end up going into the political sub-board and surprise! 

I do agree there was a bit too many repetitive threads, but ya'll clearly just want simple polls and political threads so what are ya gonna do?


----------



## gettingcolder (Nov 10, 2016)

Ghost Soda said:


> please don't turn this site into another acc where any topic that causes the slightest argument is banned.
> 
> literally nobody is forcing you to even click on these threads.



Literally was about to say this. Plus, how can discussions about politics ruin animal crossing forums? If you're there to trade villagers etc., just stick to those forums, and don't look at political things. 
Plus in my opinion, if I ruined a friendship with someone over politics or whatever, then so be it. It's better than everyone having to be quiet just to maintain fake peace.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2016)

gettingcolder said:


> Literally was about to say this. Plus, how can discussions about politics ruin animal crossing forums? If you're there to trade villagers etc., just stick to those forums, and don't look at political things.
> Plus in my opinion, if I ruined a friendship with someone over politics or whatever, then so be it. It's better than everyone having to be quiet just to maintain fake peace.



It's actually hard to ignore the political discussions. But it's not the subject in general that's bad. It's how we handle them that's the problem. For example, I ended up telling others who I voted for on Discord. Three members took offense. Because of their cold-hearted personalities, they will forever call me a bigot. They used it as an excuse to bully me or harass me. They're even defending their extreme bias and poor behavior, saying that it's okay to do it while dismissing the fact that they're really biased and mean. They also told me not to get offended if they call me a "racist" when I have every right and reason to be offended. I don't want others to end up becoming victims of people like these three who got rude. We all have our own opinions. I believe that repealing the ACA is the right thing to do. I believe abortion is killing babies and Planned Parenthood should be obliterated. I believe that political correctness is bad for society. But do you know what? I don't think people who couldn't agree with me are bad for simply disagreeing with me. It's only those who are intolerable of me for having these opinions that are bad. That's the problem with political discussions. It leads to people finding reasons to hate others since they're sharing their opinions.

I know politics is still relevant since it's within a few days after the election, but like what the OP said, it's dividing us. And like what I said earlier this post, it's hard to ignore these threads.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 10, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> It's actually hard to ignore the political discussions. But it's not the subject in general that's bad. It's how we handle them that's the problem. For example, I ended up telling others who I voted for on Discord. Three members took offense. Because of their cold-hearted personalities, they will forever call me a bigot. They used it as an excuse to bully me or harass me. They're even defending their extreme bias and poor behavior, saying that it's okay to do it while dismissing the fact that they're really biased and mean. They also told me not to get offended if they call me a "racist" when I have every right and reason to be offended. I don't want others to end up becoming victims of people like these three who got rude. We all have our own opinions. I believe that repealing the ACA is the right thing to do. I believe abortion is killing babies and Planned Parenthood should be obliterated. I believe that political correctness is bad for society. But do you know what? I don't think people who couldn't agree with me are bad for simply disagreeing with me. It's only those who are intolerable of me for having these opinions that are bad. That's the problem with political discussions. It leads to people finding reasons to hate others since they're sharing their opinions.
> 
> I know politics is still relevant since it's within a few days after the election, but like what the OP said, it's dividing us. And like what I said earlier this post, it's hard to ignore these threads.



Brother! You're on this site too?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> Political figures are the people who decide how we live. If someone disagrees with these political figures, this is a place where no one can interrupt, and they can just rant on and on. I think that political threads are helpful to release anger and frustration. These are people that will continue to effect us for years to come.




I didn't post this thread because political discussions in general bother me. I do that all the time. I'm always talking about politics with my family.

It's when people start getting rude about it and start hating each other over it. That needs to stop.

Think long and hard about that before you say I'm tryigto get rid of political posts altogether. Because I'm not.


----------



## chapstick (Nov 10, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I didn't post this thread because political discussions in general bother me. I do that all the time. I'm always talking about politics with my family.
> 
> It's when people start getting rude about it and start hating each other over it. That needs to stop.
> 
> Think long and hard about that before you say I'm tryigto get rid of political posts altogether. Because I'm not.



Maybe you should have a better title for your thread then, because "Please Stop with the Political Discussions..." sounds like you want to get rid of them.


----------



## chaicow (Nov 10, 2016)

I agree. Politics has too many sides and too many people taking different sides. It divides friends just because the candidate that they support is different. I like to keep politics to myself when I pick a side. When I don't, I just say that I'm neutral or I don't support either candidate. Politics is too controversial and everyone has a different opinion on what policy should look like. I like politics but I don't like discussing my political views. I can discuss politics in a neutral but not political views because political views cannot be unbiased. I also see no point in discussing politics. I don't need to know who supports this candidate or that candidate because it won't help me in any way.


----------



## ams (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm really not comfortable with the fact that only people on the conservative side of the spectrum on this site keep asking everyone to stop voicing their political opinions. In particular Apple 2012 saying that "political correctness is bad for society" and following that up with saying that people who are blunt about their opposition to his/her views are being inappropriate. In other words when _you_ talk about politics and religion it's "freedom of speech" but when others do it it's "divisive". Grow up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2016)

ams said:


> I'm really not comfortable with the fact that only people on the conservative side of the spectrum on this site keep asking everyone to stop voicing their political opinions. In particular Apple 2012 saying that "political correctness is bad for society" and following that up with saying that people who are blunt about their opposition to his/her views are being inappropriate. In other words when _you_ talk about politics and religion it's "freedom of speech" but when others do it it's "divisive". Grow up.



Please do not make me look like a hypocrite. I'm not trying to silence other members for not agreeing with me. I'm agreeing with the OP because it's actually what it does. It's not all about me or my emotions. It's about having others get along over issues, which people failed to respect that.

And one more thing. It annoys me if people are specifcally pointing their fingers at me in a negative light. I don't like anybody who gives me a negative reputation.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Please do not make me look like a hypocrite. I'm not trying to silence other members for not agreeing with me. I'm agreeing with the OP because it's actually what it does. It's not all about me or my emotions. It's about having others get along over issues, which people failed to respect that.
> 
> And one more thing. It annoys me if people are specifcally pointing their fingers at me in a negative light. I don't like anybody who gives me a negative reputation.



Well then. I guess there won't be settling any disputes here...

I'll just stay on my Idea thread and let more people here put each other down. Apparently the issue can't be solved.


----------



## seliph (Nov 10, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well then. I guess there won't be settling any disputes here...
> 
> I'll just stay on my Idea thread and let more people here put each other down. Apparently the issue can't be solved.



I'm staying out of the main discussion and just lurking but I will say 1. You can always report any posts that you think are inducing a fight or are off topic and 2. You _can_ request a thread close if you don't like what your thread's become.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well then. I guess there won't be settling any disputes here...
> 
> I'll just stay on my Idea thread and let more people here put each other down. Apparently the issue can't be solved.



Even though the complaining will tone down in a month or so like after the events in Ferguson, you are right. As much as I have to agree with you, it's best not to protest against a forum behavior. Besides, only the moderators can settle the disputes, and they even approved. I can say that ams was misguided because I wasn't trying to silence people from disagreeing with me, but even when you make good points, they aren't gonna stop. Let's wait until December 19th, or even January 20th before we can finally see peace.


----------



## Taj (Nov 10, 2016)

Look there's no avoiding this, exactly wha Murray said there's no way to avoid it I guess.

Bowie already has one thread with "General" in it, so I assume this would be the center thread on politics so it won't be super repetitive.

That being said why is his thread still up one is enough close this pleas chop chop chopping


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 4, 2017)

I agree with politics needing to be toned down.. maybe we can get a sub for all the annoying threads about politics?


----------



## amazonevan19 (Oct 4, 2017)

I agree that the intent of the sub is about a fun kid's game called Animal Crossing. 

I also believe that the mods have decided to set up separate forums where we can discuss non AC things for a reason. It broadens the reach of the forum and gives a proper place to deliberate over other video games and media, and politics.

Whenever people get nasty, I always say: "If you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen." Aka if you get pissed off over some random person's political views, take some time to chill, then post a response. Any behavior which violates TBT rules should be grounds for a warning and/or ban if it gets too out of hand. 

But does that mean ALL political discussion should be banned here? I think not. There are many places where rational, thinking adults can discuss politics, and I would hope TBT is one of those places. And the mods can get rid of any offenders while keeping it a nice place for decent people, instead of ruining the fun for EVERYONE because of a few angry people.

JMO and worth exactly what I charge for it


----------



## Bowie (Oct 4, 2017)

amazonevan19 said:


> There are many places where rational, thinking adults can discuss politics, and I would hope TBT is one of those places. And the mods can get rid of any offenders while keeping it a nice place for decent people, instead of ruining the fun for EVERYONE because of a few angry people.



Describes my feelings very well.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Oct 4, 2017)

Honestly, we have come to a day and age where politics can seep into just about anything and everything if you think about it hard enough. I think that political threads should be allowed so long as they are kept civilised and discussion remains discussion, not rabid insults because "EW YOU LIKE HILLARY CLINTON" or "EW YOU LIKE DONALD TRUMP" because despite this being a forum for a kid's game, I would hope most people here are more mature than that.

You should be more mature than that to be discussing politics in the first place, to be perfectly honest with you.


----------



## Hyoon (Oct 4, 2017)

I agree that there's probably too many political threads and they get really heated (everyone seems to have strong opinions when it comes to politics it seems). And I'll admit seeing some of your guy's posts there have changed my opinion of you as a person even if I don't really talk to you in the first place. But it's also kinda intesting to see so many people intersted in politics as the same time? There are important issues that need to be talked about. It's the way we talk about them that's hard to fix. It's easy to tell people to be mature, but I've seen many (including me probably) who gets a caught up  and want to argue their points of view (because most feels strongly about their stance on an issue I suppose). I just learn that you can't really get somebody to change their minds if they don't want to. You can list facts, write paragraphs, and give sources etc. etc. but at the end of the day, they'll still adhere to their principles and we're all just strangers yelling at each other on the internet with no real life consequences.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 4, 2017)

i often engage in political threads since i find them interesting, but i don't let them spill over into any other of my posts. i read what people think, share my input, occasionally debate points i disagree with, then go elsewhere. 
while i do agree that there is a degree of hostility in political threads - any discussion where two juxtaposing views are debated isn't going to be peaceful - but brewster's caf? is a sub-forum where any non-ac topics are allowed, and with politics being such a hot, non-ac subject, there are going to be threads on it, and people are entitled to sharing their point of view no matter where they stand. i suppose that's the concept of a forum, after all. 
but there's a lot of people who are disagreeing with these discussions who i see post in most political threads? lmao


----------



## Bcat (Oct 4, 2017)

I just wish, in general not just the forums, that people could respect each others views without throwing insults.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 4, 2017)

What I'm getting tired of more than political discussions is users bumping threads from the last year or before. This discussion is old and irrelevant. If the last post has been a month or longer since its post, leave the thread alone.

Yes, political discussions will always happen no matter what, and in every discussion, people are always gonna attack each other, even on the less touchy subjects like if the UN should be abolished. And as long as Trump is in office and as long as Ferguson has already happened, the political discussions are gonna get more frequent.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 4, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> I agree with politics needing to be toned down.. maybe we can get a sub for all the annoying threads about politics?



I tried that and the staff rejected it. I still don't know why.

Also why was this thread bumped lmao that was unnecessary


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 4, 2017)

Who's idea was it to revive a thread from nearly a YEAR ago -_-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 4, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I tried that and the staff rejected it. I still don't know why.
> 
> Also why was this thread bumped lmao that was unnecessary





SensaiGallade said:


> Who's idea was it to revive a thread from nearly a YEAR ago -_-



I complained about this too. I even told them that I’m more tired of that than pol-it-ics.


----------



## Haskell (Oct 4, 2017)

Y'know I am very political but even I am tired of all of these political threads! I wouldn't be 
disappointed if political threads were banned (though politics allowed in blog and on profile)!


----------



## Miii (Oct 4, 2017)

Agreed. I'm getting reaaaally tired of the moral superiority of the Trump haters on this forum. I mean I'm not the biggest fan of the guy, I just don't think he's a white nationalist out to destroy the lives of non-white and non-American people. Can't we just talk about our lives or cute animals or something?

Politics will always be an important topic in everyone's lives, but it doesn't have much of a place on an animal crossing forum (though admittedly, I'm just guilty as anyone else when it comes to responding to those threads). I'm definitely up for filling Brewster's up with more positive/ fun topics.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 4, 2017)

Miii said:


> Agreed. I'm getting reaaaally tired of the moral superiority of the Trump haters on this forum. I mean I'm not the biggest fan of the guy, I just don't think he's a white nationalist out to destroy the lives of non-white and non-American people. Can't we just talk about our lives or cute animals or something?
> 
> Politics will always be an important topic in everyone's lives, but it doesn't have much of a place on an animal crossing forum (though admittedly, I'm just guilty as anyone else when it comes to responding to those threads). I'm definitely up for filling Brewster's up with more positive/ fun topics.



You know, a couple of Trump supporters are pretty arrogant, but I agree that the Trump haters are much more aggressive. Some even wish for his assassination. And let's not even forget the acts of violence they done to Trump supporters and other conservatives. I think the Trump haters are more annoying than any other political group. I don't think Trump's all that great either, but he and his twitter bullying is no worse than these aggressive haters of him and their whining.


----------



## Goshi (Oct 5, 2017)

nah politics ftw


----------



## Soraru (Oct 5, 2017)

(welp, poc dont ever get tired of trump supporters on this forum, because we had to deal with y'all way before trump was elected. anti-human rights for poc and lgbtq+ and non-christians ideas didn't start with him.)

trump haters have every right to be upset because his actions directly hurt them and their families and friends. trump lovers can simply sit back with popcorn and enjoy the fact that they aren't targeted by whatever he does, so its soooo easy for them to demonize trump haters for being expressive with their disrespect for the type of man he is.

as i can remind what is conveniently forgotten, i don't recall bernie/hillary/ any other political leader have their supporters march in the streets with torches chanting "blood and soil", carrying loaded assault rifles, sending death threats with swatstikas and kkk cross to jewish and black businesses and homes, and murder and harass poc, and lgbtq+, non-christians and get away with no punishment.  all of that is MUCH WORSE than "punch a nazi in the face" and to be unable to comprehend the obvious differences, is simply willful ignorance and obvious bias towards them, (ironically claiming to be against such things) LOL there is a difference to claiming to be "against racism" to save face, and claiming to be "against racism" when you find racial injustice inhumane.

"get over it, elections done." "stop being whiny" "stop complaining" "stop protesting" "stop being angry"
your privilege (that you all deny of) is showing. you dont deal with what we deal with, thats your privilege. so you dont get to tell a undeserving victim to stop fighting against someone who wants to harm/kill them or supports people who wants to harm/kill them. to do so is rather arrogant of you. like i said, its very easy for you all to sit back and be entertained by the discrimination of others and be glad that it isn't happening to you. 

moral people don't disrespect conservatives and republicans, moral people disrespect racist people. the fact that racist people is associated with conservatives and republicans by EVEN republicans and conservatives themselves who think when someone says "racist" they're talking about rep/con says ALOT. 

the hashtag is punch a nazi in the face, not punch a conservative/republican in the face.

side note: there isn't that much political forums here. i typically see like 2 out of 20 on average or 4 out of 20 at most. that literally means you have 16-18 non political threads to choose and yet somehow "political threads are taking over Brewster". if trump supporters here are THAT invested in the political corner of this animal crossing forum, that you all really cant stand people not respecting your president, then im sure there are many other websites with much more likeminded people that you guys can better relate to, for you to vent your disdain for people who don't tolerate nor respect injustice, such as kkk forum, or the american neo-nazi forum, or the all lives matter/cop lives matter forum, or the trump forum.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2017)

@Soraru:

WOW! You have some extreme bias. Judging by your post, you seem extremely angry. I even heard that you always want to win a debate, even when there's no win/lose situation. Why are you acting like this?

The reason why this thread was created is because back when it was created, there were much more political discussions than we have now. And the reason why we're still posting here is because someone bumped it up from almost a year ago, not knowing the rules where you shouldn't bump old and irrelevant threads. I even reported it to get closed, but the mods aren't doing anything about it. Yes, we are free to create political discussions, but we shouldn't fight people for disagreeing with them. That's what xSuperMario64x was most concerned about. And there's a lot of fighting.


----------



## Goshi (Oct 5, 2017)

Soraru said:


> (welp, poc dont ever get tired of trump supporters on this forum, because we had to deal with y'all way before trump was elected. anti-human rights for poc and lgbtq+ and non-christians ideas didn't start with him.)
> 
> trump haters have every right to be upset because his actions directly hurt them and their families and friends. trump lovers can simply sit back with popcorn and enjoy the fact that they aren't targeted by whatever he does, so its soooo easy for them to demonize trump haters for being expressive with their disrespect for the type of man he is.
> 
> ...



Dang, pretty much took the words outta my mouth, lol.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 5, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> I agree with politics needing to be toned down.. maybe we can get a sub for all the annoying threads about politics?



This thread was burried deep down, but you bumped it.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 5, 2017)

Miii said:


> Agreed. I'm getting reaaaally tired of the moral superiority of the Trump haters on this forum. I mean I'm not the biggest fan of the guy, I just don't think he's a white nationalist out to destroy the lives of non-white and non-American people. Can't we just talk about our lives or cute animals or something?
> 
> Politics will always be an important topic in everyone's lives, but it doesn't have much of a place on an animal crossing forum (though admittedly, I'm just guilty as anyone else when it comes to responding to those threads). I'm definitely up for filling Brewster's up with more positive/ fun topics.



I am morally superior to Trump supporters though.

Anyways I see no issue with political threada


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 5, 2017)

Lol, the people  who cause the most issues the political threads are the one's posting that they don't mind them. Oh, the irony.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Lol, the people  who cause the most issues the political threads are the one's posting that they don't mind them. Oh, the irony.



Funny how you just said that


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Funny how you just said that



I know right? Irony indeed. lol


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Funny how you just said that



Oh yeah.

#DontFeelTheBern

#BernieSucks

#SandersSupportersDividePeople

#SandersSupportersAttackPeople

#StevenPaddockWasProBernie

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> I know right? Irony indeed. lol



Ever gonna change that avatar? It's getting old, and I'm sure a lot of people would agree with me on that.

Oh, that is um real people sir, not the fakies on this forum.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> I know right? Irony indeed. lol



Yes, at its finest. Lol.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 5, 2017)

Don't work FeelTheBerners, mommy still loves you and will bake you cookies and cupcakes anytime.


----------



## Haskell (Oct 5, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I am morally superior to Trump supporters though.
> 
> Anyways I see no issue with political threada



How? Because you say so?

I thought you preach about people being equal and how Trump voters aren't endorsing equality?

I don't see me as better or worse than you but you see yourself on a high horse. Get off your high horse.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien. said:


> Don't work FeelTheBerners, mommy still loves you and will bake you cookies and cupcakes anytime.



Alien, what you're saying about Bernie and his supporters is ignorant and shows that you're (very) bias.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't think this forum is capable of having civil political discussions. Hence all the locked threads now and in the past. That's why I don't understand why they keep being made. It's honestly become such a problem that I don't think they should even be allowed on here anymore.


----------



## tae (Oct 5, 2017)

> see's people being mad about political threads bc people get nasty.
> see's the people complaining about people being toxic, be ****ing toxic.
congrats ya played yourself.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 5, 2017)

Why is this thread still open hhhhh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why is this thread still open hhhhh



You can report your thread and request lock. I did this to some of my threads.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow, I must be tired if I didn't realize this thread was a year old. It's actually pretty sad how relevant it still is. Just shows how long this has been going on.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> How? Because you say so?
> 
> I thought you preach about people being equal and how Trump voters aren't endorsing equality?
> 
> ...



Yes. Exactly because I say so.

I do preach that we need to support equality amongst all people. The issue is that Trump supporters aren't people


----------



## Haskell (Oct 5, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Yes. Exactly because I say so.
> 
> I do preach that we need to support equality amongst all people. The issue is that Trump supporters aren't people



You're on a higher horse than I thought.

So I'm not a person? That soccer Mom down the street from me isn't a person? That coal miner who 
thinks Trump can make coal big again isn't a person? Really? We aren't people? ...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You're on a higher horse than I thought.
> 
> So I'm not a person? That soccer Mom down the street from me isn't a person? That coal miner who
> thinks Trump can make coal big again isn't a person? Really? We aren't people? ...


If you're into Trump then no.


----------



## Haskell (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheila said:


> If you're into Trump then no.



That opinion that Trump supports aren't people is illogical and ignorant.

The left preaches equality but often they're the ones with the least tolerance... *sigh*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> That opinion that Trump supports aren't people is illogical and ignorant.
> 
> The left preaches equality but often they're the ones with the least tolerance... *sigh*



I was pretty sarcastic if you couldn't read that. But considering what Trump stands for, he's not human either.


----------

